# Ankona Cayenne Opinions/Reviews?



## Whiskey Angler

SoloMike said:


> Starting to narrow down my search for my next boat. Wanting something that can handle a chop and keep me dry, but also get to those skinny areas my bay boat cant get to.
> 
> The Ankona Cayenne has made my shortlist and wondering what opinions are out there on this hull.
> 
> Am I gonna get soaked crossing the bay to my flats spots?
> 
> May just end up getting a used Maverick so I know I will be happy, but would love to able to hand pick everything I want on the boat down to the color / engine which I can do for less than $22k on a new Ankona.


Where do you live? What bay?
It makes a difference...if you live in TX and you plan on crossing Trinity Bay, East Bay, West Bay, Matagorda Bay, etc., etc...
and its really windy out and the chop is foamin', then you're going to get soaked in any skiff....guaranteed.


----------



## Megalops

View attachment 4089
I've had my Cayenne for 4 years. In a quartering wind yes, you're gonna get wet if it's blowing hard enough. The skiff is too low and simply not fast enough to escape spray from a hard blowing quarterly wind. Honestly, I think the skiff poles well, it has some squat in back from the pocket tunnel, and the draft depends on how you load it. Get trim tabs and a JP to get the most out of her.

With that said, I love my skiff, fits in the garage, easy to load/run - I go solo all the time, good range, sips fuel and gas. Here's a pic day after Thanksgiving near Honeymoon island in about a foot of water.


----------



## SoloMike

Whiskey Angler said:


> Where do you live? What bay?
> It makes a difference...if you live in TX and you plan on crossing Trinity Bay, East Bay, West Bay, Matagorda Bay, etc., etc...
> and its really windy out and the chop is foamin', then you're going to get soaked in any skiff....guaranteed.


I live in NW Florida. Mostly fish deep in St. Andrews Bay. If the winds blowing harder than 10 mph I usually dont bother going out anyway, the most I'll be facing is a 2-3 ft chop if it picks up on me while I'm out there.


----------



## Padre

SoloMike said:


> I live in NW Florida. Mostly fish deep in St. Andrews Bay. If the winds blowing harder than 10 mph I usually dont bother going out anyway, the most I'll be facing is a 2-3 ft chop if it picks up on me while I'm out there.


I live near you in Destin and when I want to get to the back bayous or creeks, I have to cross open water. That is why I decided on the Ankona Native SUV. I have only had it for 2 weeks now but it handles the chop pretty well. The 2nd day I had it out, it was blowing 25 in the ICW and going straight into the wind, I was dry but as soon as I had to quarter the waves, we were soaked. (thank God for Grotex). But other than than, it is dry. 
I know you wanted advice on the Cayenne, but I think where you live, the Cayenne would be fine. I too would have went for the Cayenne or the Copperhead, but I like the extra room on the Native being a foot bigger and it still gets skinny.


----------



## Backwater

SoloMike said:


> Starting to narrow down my search for my next boat. Wanting something that can handle a chop and keep me dry, but also get to those skinny areas my bay boat cant get to.
> 
> The Ankona Cayenne has made my shortlist and wondering what opinions are out there on this hull.
> 
> Am I gonna get soaked crossing the bay to my flats spots?
> 
> May just end up getting a used Maverick so I know I will be happy, but would love to able to hand pick everything I want on the boat down to the color / engine which I can do for less than $22k on a new Ankona.


You are going to get wet crossing the bay and it's tippy!


----------



## CaptainRob

I highly suggest you test ride any skiff prior to purchase. In my experience the Cayenne fishes extremely well, but the ride is poor and wet in even the slightest chop. Now, that being said, most poling skiffs will take some spray when the wind kicks up, but the Cayenne is just more than my liking.


----------



## paint it black

Cayenne is not tippy! And knowing how to properly run a skiff will determine how wet or dry you are, no matter the skiff. Every skiff is different, and knowing how to get the most out of a skiff varies depending on the skiff. We have a Cayenne and it's very dry. Much drier than a typical day fishing in my buddy's Waterman. But that's cause he runs his Waterman hard and gets soaked. Play with trim, and tabs and you can stay dry in most skiffs. You might have to back off the throttle in certain conditions and certain skiffs. My buddy was running charters out of our Cayenne and he and his clients loved it. He's running a Copperhead these days and he said he's leaning towards getting a Cayenne or Heron for the bigger water days. Meanwhile, I usually always stayed dry in my Copperhead. 

Check out the Cayenne for yourself, and determine if you like it. I certainly think it's not tippy, and not any more wet than most skiffs on the market.


----------



## Ken T

I have a Cayenne that I have been running for about a year now. I fish hard almost every day and have been out on the open bay in all kinds of chop. My Cayenne is set up with an etec 60 and I have trim tabs. The boat runs dry in most conditions as long as you continually adjust trim and speed. If you run hard 25mph+ in heavy winds and a chop you will be wet. 

I do not think this skiff is tippy for a skiff with a 71" beam. I actually think it is very stable for a narrow skiff. I weigh 230 pounds and walk the rail all day. I do however spend more days a year on a boat then not.

Overall I am very happy with the Cayenne. It poles well, goes skinny and runs the open bay well on most days. I do not hesitate to recommend this boat. Additionally I can say that the Ankona staff was a pleasure to work with.


Ken


----------



## sjrobin

I agree that fine tuning a skiff is crucial to staying comfortable and dry on a windy bay crossing. The unknown in all of these opinions of the same skiff is how windy and which bay crossing? Same with stability. How windy? Smooth or choppy water? In the same conditions there are major differences in ride comfort between skiff designs. All the skiffs I have fished have been tippy and wet/rough riding at times, but some of them are more versatile.


----------



## Padre

sjrobin said:


> I agree that fine tuning a skiff is crucial to staying comfortable and dry on a windy bay crossing. The unknown in all of these opinions of the same skiff is how windy and which bay crossing? Same with stability. How windy? Smooth or choppy water? In the same conditions there are major differences in ride comfort between skiff designs. All the skiffs I have fished have been tippy and wet/rough riding at times, but some of them are more versatile.


I agree that once you learn a skiff, or any vessel, you learn how to get optimum performance in all conditions. Some of that comes from experience in not just that skiff but being on the water in different conditions in different boats. I grew up sailing small planning boats and catamarans, so I understand you may have to cover more distance going downwind to get optimal performance and yet go faster and cover that distance in less time. Essentially tacking downwind. There have been times when the best performance for me when going to weather in my skiff was not directly toward my destination, but then I was able to get in the lee of a shore and run WOT to my destination which ended up faster and dryer. I love what Chris Morejohn said in his blog and you can tell he sails too when he said: 

"But it also helps to be a good seaman and if you are caught out in these conditions you can, with a flatter bottom and not so hardy passengers, tack to weather at an angle to save your shelves from the banging up front. To me it's amazing how just angling off across a bay can be so different than going straight into it." 
Funny where this thread has gone.


----------



## sjrobin

Yes at times I may steer nearly 180 deg away from my destination in order to cross a bay safely and more comfortably. The ride may be thirty minutes to an hour longer. I like fishing the more remote bays in Texas.


----------



## joey7848

I figured I'd piggyback on this thread over starting a new one... So I understand the Cayenne is the most open water capable of the Ankona line. My question is, how does it compare to other poling skiffs in this space in terms of open water capability...like the Maverick HPX-V, ECC Fury, etc. I know these don't compare on price, but just curious on the benchmarks. I like to fish shallow (not necessarily skinny) but have to make some long open water runs to get there...I am in need of something with some range and open water capability to get me there, but am not willing to spend $30k+ to get into a Vantage or Fury...trying to stay below $20k to be honest.

I'd love to get out and test run one, but I live in Texas and just can't afford to fly all the way to Florida to test ride some skiffs.


----------



## Ken T

Joey,
I Have been running a Cayenne for about a year and have been pleased with it. I have not however spent any substantial time in the skiffs you mentioned to offer any comparative advice.

I can say that you will most likely be heading north of your $20,000.00 budget with the Cayenne. I had mine set up with 60 hp Etec, Float on Aluminum trailer, Livewell, Center Console, Pre Wire for trolling motor, GPS / Fishfinder. If you are planning a similar setup think in the range of 23K 

Ken


----------



## Shadowcast

I've had a Cayenne for almost 2 years. I love it. It gets me in the 6-7" I need for winter time reds on fly and off the beaches comfortably for poons. CaptainRob's above experience on a Cayenne is on mine. When it's blowing like hell, you'll get wet in any skiff...unless you do what he does and drive his Whipray 17.8 at 22 mph on the edge of the flats. I refuse to do that so I pick up the pace a little more...which in 15-25 mph you will get a little wet in anything. You stated anything 10 mph or higher you don't bother with, so the Cayenne will be just fine without spending 2X as much on other skiffs.


----------



## jonterr

Hey
I picked up a 2012 Cayenne a couple of weeks ago!
Took it out the other evening just to see how it ran.
Do y'all experience the back end moving side to side going at faster speeds, while going straight?
Mine has trim tabs, and they help!
I noticed the torque tab behind prop was turned to 8
Didn't know if that would cause it
I moved it to 4, but haven't had time to see if it helped.


----------



## paint it black

joey7848 said:


> I figured I'd piggyback on this thread over starting a new one... So I understand the Cayenne is the most open water capable of the Ankona line. My question is, how does it compare to other poling skiffs in this space in terms of open water capability...like the Maverick HPX-V, ECC Fury, etc. I know these don't compare on price, but just curious on the benchmarks. I like to fish shallow (not necessarily skinny) but have to make some long open water runs to get there...I am in need of something with some range and open water capability to get me there, but am not willing to spend $30k+ to get into a Vantage or Fury...trying to stay below $20k to be honest.
> 
> I'd love to get out and test run one, but I live in Texas and just can't afford to fly all the way to Florida to test ride some skiffs.


I wouldn't say the Cayenne is the most open water capable per say. It's got the most freeboard, and is the overall largest. But the Heron should eat a chop better as it has 6 degree deadrise, large spray rails, it is the same width at the Cayenne, but a little shorter. The new Heron is worth checking out.


----------



## petersd

jonterr said:


> Hey
> I picked up a 2012 Cayenne a couple of weeks ago!
> Took it out the other evening just to see how it ran.
> Do y'all experience the back end moving side to side going at faster speeds, while going straight?
> Mine has trim tabs, and they help!
> I noticed the torque tab behind prop was turned to 8
> Didn't know if that would cause it
> I moved it to 4, but haven't had time to see if it helped.


I have a 2015 Cayenne. I have never had it move side to side going straight. And yes, I have trim tabs as well. Give them a call.


----------



## paint it black

jonterr said:


> Hey
> I picked up a 2012 Cayenne a couple of weeks ago!
> Took it out the other evening just to see how it ran.
> Do y'all experience the back end moving side to side going at faster speeds, while going straight?
> Mine has trim tabs, and they help!
> I noticed the torque tab behind prop was turned to 8
> Didn't know if that would cause it
> I moved it to 4, but haven't had time to see if it helped.


Ours doesn't do that. Ours runs great, does have trim tabs and a Yamaha F70.


----------



## jonterr

paint it black said:


> Ours doesn't do that. Ours runs great, does have trim tabs and a Yamaha F70.


I talked to A guy there. He said in perfectly calm water at higher speeds, because of the tunnel, it can feel like the back of the boat is riding on a flies tire!
That's what I was experiencing!
In choppy water, it doesn't do it!


----------



## Megalops

Switch to a 4 blade prop.


----------



## jonterr

Megalops said:


> Switch to a 4 blade prop.


I was thinking about that.
I figured it would help a lot with the tunnel,


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Megalops said:


> Switch to a 4 blade prop.


Can you explain why?


----------



## jonterr

Megalops said:


> Switch to a 4 blade prop.


Hey Megalops, do you have an Etec by any chance, and if so, what 4 blade do you recommend?
Thanks


----------



## Megalops

Yes I got a 60hp etec. Went from a 3 blade viper to a 4 blade rogue 17 pitch and it really helped with the sliding, the 4 blader just bites better especially in turns but I did lose some top end. She still slides a bit but only when water is completely glass and when I'm running very light loads. Hope this helps, again just relating my experience.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Megalops said:


> Yes I got a 60hp etec. Went from a 3 blade viper to a 4 blade rogue 17 pitch and it really helped with the sliding, the 4 blader just bites better especially in turns but I did lose some top end. She still slides a bit but only when water is completely glass and when I'm running very light loads. Hope this helps, again just relating my experience.


I was just curious because it seems like a lot of folks think a 4 blade is the cure for everything. A heavy cupped 3 blade can also bite very well and still have decent top end. I don't have your boat so I don't have the experience you do. I wish more guys would try some custom props instead of off the shelf.


----------



## Megalops

I never thought of that Smackdaddy53! Probably would have been less expensive too and I'm such a cheap ass. Lol.


----------



## THX1138

For what it's worth... I emailed Erin at Ankona a few days ago. I was asking her about this very topic. I've ordered my Cayenne with the E-tec 60 as well. Erin told me the she will be ordering the engine with the Rogue 17p as they have found that provides the best overall performance. I think I'll be happy with this combo.

I just want to also say I am a totally new boat owner. I have zero experience to compare to except some buddies with bass boats.

Lou


----------



## jonterr

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I was just curious because it seems like a lot of folks think a 4 blade is the cure for everything. A heavy cupped 3 blade can also bite very well and still have decent top end. I don't have your boat so I don't have the experience you do. I wish more guys would try some custom props instead of off the shelf.


I would like to keep my top end, but would like to not feel weird on a glassy calm day!!!
It would seem like a skiff would perform its best in that condition!


----------



## Paul Brick

We have a 2013 cayenne with Etec 60 and the Rogue 4 blade 17p (original). It doesn't slide in turns (yet) but our previous boat, a Ranger Banshee Topdrive did slide until I bought a new prop and we got the bite back. There wasn't enough material to polish it until I bought the new one!


----------



## fishingdave

jonterr said:


> Hey Megalops, do you have an Etec by any chance, and if so, what 4 blade do you recommend?
> Thanks


Hey jon

Come over this way I have a 4 blade Rogue you can try out.

Dave


----------



## jonterr

fishingdave said:


> Hey jon
> 
> Come over this way I have a 4 blade Rogue you can try out.
> 
> Dave


Cool
I am ordering hydraulic steering in the morning!
I've had several guys text and say no feedback steering is crap!
Didn't intend to do all this derailing, but the info may help y'all too!


----------



## Daniel Castillo jr

Should i get hydraulic steering? Im thinking of going with a 50hp tohatsu. Anyone have the micro pole(pics)? Jack plate? What are you all running draft?


----------



## Shadowcast

Daniel Castillo jr said:


> Should i get hydraulic steering?


Only if you are use to hydraulic steering. I think it is a personal preference thing.



Daniel Castillo jr said:


> Im thinking of going with a 50hp tohatsu.


Ran mine with an E-Tec 60 and loved it!



Daniel Castillo jr said:


> Anyone have the micro pole(pics)?


MUST HAVE!



Daniel Castillo jr said:


> Jack plate? What are you all running draft?


I ran mine for 2 years without a JP. Granted there are only two areas and situations in the winter (Tampa Bay) where I need to be concerned about running depth. In both instances I was able to utilize the tunnel by putting the tabs all the way down and trimming up the motor to run skinny. I am sure a JP could have gotten me skinnier, but I really never wanted for one. The Cayenne is SO sensitive to trim, you are really able to do some great things with that skiff. I am sure, however, there are other situations (especially in TX) where you run long distances in skinny water where a JP is invaluable. Without the JP, I was running just under 12". I'm sure with a JP you'll be much less...7-9" range.


----------



## Marker10

Drafting 8” with a fully rigged boat. 24 volt Trolling motor, Power Pole Micro, loaded live well, and 45 quart cooler. Those are the heavy items besides me and my son. Hydraulic steering is a must in my book and yes, pull the trigger on the jack plate because you never know when you want to chase fish into the skinniest of water. I’ve managed to get in 4” but didn’t have a push pole with me so over the side I went. I’m running a 50 horsepower Mercury and while I’m not going to win any races, I can easily drift and pole by those bigger boats to the holes where only Yaks can get otherwise.


----------



## jhreels

As another Cayenne owner, JP and trim tabs are the bee's knees. The tunnel will properly feed my Etec cooling water all the at the top of the JP range no problem even without a cav plate.


----------



## Daniel Castillo jr

Thanks everyone. Shooting forba 50hp tohatsu keep it light since im never in a hurry to get any where.


----------



## John_boat

This thread has been very informative. I was just emailing with Erin today with some questions on some of the hulls. I’m based out of Estero Bay in SWFL but also want to run up to Pine Island and from there Sanibel. I’m split between building a a Cayenne or a Copperhead. It’s really a question of do I want my first skiff to float and pole more traditional or in the case of the Cayenne have a bit more dead rise and deeper V to handle open water in between destinations. ????


----------



## Marker10

I used my Cayenne this year to run from the south end of Pine Island to Captiva, Sanibel, Cayo Costa, Charlotte Harbor, Bokeelia, Englewood, and Matlacha over the course of several days. I was able to pole into the back bays and still run the inside down to Ft. Myers. I prefer running the inside to the south end of Pine Island versus the outside but I did both without any issues. There is less boat traffic running the inside which is why I favor it. 

The Cayenne is suited perfectly for it. I took some 3-4’ waves in Charlotte Harbor one day and was glad to have the extra freeboard. With either you can’t go wrong as far as poling abilities. Both will get you into skinny water and float exceptionally shallow. I used my PP Micro religiously to hold me on top of points and bars as needed. It should be on your build list with the poling platform bracket. For long runs make sure you get the back rest regardless of which skiff you go with.


----------



## Shadowcast

John_boat said:


> This thread has been very informative. I was just emailing with Erin today with some questions on some of the hulls. I’m based out of Estero Bay in SWFL but also want to run up to Pine Island and from there Sanibel. I’m split between building a a Cayenne or a Copperhead. It’s really a question of do I want my first skiff to float and pole more traditional or in the case of the Cayenne have a bit more dead rise and deeper V to handle open water in between destinations. ????


With 2 years experience on a Cayenne, I can tell you that it is a much more big water capable skiff versus the Copperhead. That is not to say that the Copperhead cannot be used to traverse big water or it is inferior to the Cayenne, it is just different. The Copperhead's original purpose was poling for Keys bonefish on windy flats (hence the lower freeboard). That skiff will not get blown around. The Cayenne has higher freeboard which makes you feel like you are IN the skiff, not ON it. The key is learning how to drive the Cayenne as that skiff is so sensitive to trim. What gets lost between the two is people think the draft drastically becomes an issue in the Cayenne versus the Copperhead. I was able to take my Cayenne everywhere I needed to go here in Tampa Bay on winter time lows. My Natives floated in 5"....I took the Cayenne in the same water and it poled like a dream. Up to the point of experiencing the Heron, I dubbed the Cayenne as the most versatile skiff in our fleet because of its big water capability. The Cayenne will not disappoint in any situation. A sentiment that can be shared by the Heron and I am thinking by the Advent in the near future.


----------



## THX1138

@Shadowcast I fully agree. I only have experience with the Cayenne but you are spot on with your assessment. The Cayenne can get blown a little in the wind but its not a big deal once you learn to compensate for it. She is sensitive to trim but again, its too easy to learn how to run it. This is my first boat and I picked it up pretty quick, I'm extremely comfortable crossing big, busy lakes as well as running shallow in the flats. I'm getting much better and poling and i can get the boat to go where i want 90% of the time.

Lou


----------



## jhreels

The Cayenne's sensitivity to trim can be used to your advantage. With trim tabs, you can learn to fly the boat like a plane, adjusting the height of the bow and the angle of attack left and right make the boat run like a larger boat.


----------



## jonterr

I had both
Not sure either can do 5"
At least not with a motor


----------



## Shadowcast

The Native can if it's a light build. The Cayenne, Copperhead and Heron can potentially see 6".


----------



## jonterr

Shadowcast said:


> The Native can if it's a light build. The Cayenne, Copperhead and Heron can potentially see 6".


With what
A 25 hp


----------



## Shadowcast

No with 40's, 50's, or 60's. I've stuck my foot under the hull while the skiff was floating in just above ankle deep water. It's not happening with a multiple batteries, a full livewell, and lots of gear. But if you keep things like, those skiffs will go as skinny as any others in their class.


----------



## jonterr

Shadowcast said:


> No with 40's, 50's, or 60's. I've stuck my foot under the hull while the skiff was floating in just above ankle deep water. It's not happening with a multiple batteries, a full livewell, and lots of gear. But if you keep things like, those skiffs will go as skinny as any others in their class.


Ok
My copperhead has a 70 Yamaha
My Cayenne had a 60 etech


----------



## jonterr

jonterr said:


> Ok
> My copperhead had a 70 Yamaha
> My Cayenne had a 60 etech


----------



## Shadowcast

Well I know with my Cayenne with a 60 E-tec got me as skinny as I ever needed....in casting range of reds with their backs out of the water....in Tampa Bay! Can you tell I cannot wait for winter?!


----------



## THX1138

I also have the E-tec 60, I usually run with a full cooler, two batteries, all safety gear, and the Mrs. or a buddy. With all that, a drone, all my fishing gear, coffee, gps mounted, and the trolling motor I can go 7”-8”. When I fish solo, I can easily go 6” but the TM is my limiting factor...

Lou


----------



## Daniel Castillo jr

How low does the prop go below the hull when on plane or cruising? Pics at where you usually have it at


----------



## EdK13

Rumor has it - it is the one....


----------



## Shadowcast

Daniel Castillo jr said:


> How low does the prop go below the hull when on plane or cruising? Pics at where you usually have it at


That I do not have nor couldn't tell you for sure.


----------



## jhreels

Daniel Castillo jr said:


> How low does the prop go below the hull when on plane or cruising? Pics at where you usually have it at


I will take a few pics today after work.


----------



## THX1138

Poling and trolling, I trim the engine up to where just the skag is in the water. I've not had a need to run on plane in the skinnier sections of the lakes i fish here in Indiana so the motor is pretty low below the hull as I go. If I had to guess I'd say 7"-8" down, with the jackplate adjusted, I think the center of the prop is just above the level of the sponsons so its almost centered with the opening of the tunnel. 

Lou


----------



## jhreels

Took a few pictures. Set up is Etec 60 on Atlas MicroJacker mounted one hole higher than the bottom. The first one is jack plate all the way down. I tried to line up the trim tabs with each other in the pictures to give the best, most realistic perspective on running depth. (In this case, the trim tab accurately represents the bottom of the boat.

In pic one you can see that the cav plate is a few inches above the tabs. 

In the second pic, I am jacked all the way up, and trimmed slightly out like I usually do running like this. You'll see the bottom of the gearcase is roughly in line with the bottom of the boat.

Note that I get full water pressure like this, and the rouge prop still bites well, all this with no big shaw wing or anything on the motor.

I'm not sure what voodoo magic Mel did here, but the tunnel really throws the water UP behind the boat for the prop to grab.

With the tabs holding the nose down, and the jack plate all the way up, you can run shallower than you should ever need to.


----------



## THX1138

Mel is indeed a wizard...

Lou


----------



## Marker10

Here is a Mercury for comparison. Atlas Micro jack plate, motor is set into the uppermost hole. First photo with motor jacked up second down and trimmed slightly out.


----------



## JT McStravic

Marker10 said:


> View attachment 42416
> View attachment 42412
> 
> Here is a Mercury for comparison. Atlas Micro jack plate, motor is set into the uppermost hole. First photo with motor jacked up second down and trimmed slightly out.


Have y’all had any issues with your jack plates?


----------



## Marker10

A blown fuse from riding the switch too long, but otherwise no mechanical issues. I make certain to clean it as thoroughly as I can every time I use the boat. I’ve been looking for some Corrosion X spray to try as it is recommended highly. In lieu of using any type of marine grease on it, white lithium grease is also advised. The key to the Atlas Micro jack plates are the slide bolts and washers which should spin freely when the JP is lowered. If they begin binding something has gone sideways literally. Another great thread on the Atlas JP is found here. 

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/atlas-micro-jacker-problems.43570/

For the Cayenne, the Atlas is the only current choice due to the transom setup.


----------



## jhreels

My jackplate has been fine, but compared to the trim motor on the e-tec, it sure sounds grumbly and pist off all the time.


----------



## jonterr

jhreels said:


> My jackplate has been fine, but compared to the trim motor on the e-tec, it sure sounds grumbly and pist off all the time.


I had 2
Both burned out a relay
They replaced them though


----------



## jhreels

jonterr said:


> I had 2
> Both burned out a relay
> They replaced them though


That'sgood to know. Idk what to think about this thing. It has worked fine since day one, but it just sounds terrible.


----------



## CaptDanS

On my Cayenne with 60 Zuke I reproped to a PowerTech SRD3R14PYS50 
Translates to 11.25X14.
Changing to the 14 pitch was a world of difference.


----------



## jonterr

Dan8383 said:


> How you loving the etec? I can't decide that a 60suzuki or maaaaaybe a 50hp tohatsu. I weigh only 180lbs but adding a Mico pole to the platform.


I liked the etec
Except for the noise
If I ever have another skiff, I will go with Suzuki


----------



## THX1138

Competed to guides and other buddy’s boats, my Etec is the quietest engine I’ve ran. I can be WOT and still have a relatively normal volume conversation with someone on the boat. 

Lou


----------



## jonterr

THX1138 said:


> Competed to guides and other buddy’s boats, my Etec is the quietest engine I’ve ran. I can be WOT and still have a relatively normal volume conversation with someone on the boat.
> 
> Lou


My 175 Suzuki is quieter at idle AND wot than the etec!


----------



## jonterr

jonterr said:


> My 175 Suzuki is quieter at idle AND wot than the etec!


The 60 etec!


----------



## Dan8383

Has anyone had cosmetic warranty work on the ankonas?


----------



## jhreels

Dan8383 said:


> Has anyone had cosmetic warranty work on the ankonas?


I had a small concern, and the folks there were more than happy to lay out the red carpet and get it taken care of.


----------



## jricheson85

Check out the YouTube review video. So many issues with this build.


----------



## jonterr

jricheson85 said:


> Check out the YouTube review video. So many issues with this build.


Bill shit


----------

